# The Best Oil Additives to Keep Your Engine in Great Condition



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

*The Best Oil Additives to Keep Your Engine in Great Condition*

By Patrick Rall Mar 19, 2021


_Main image credit: Egorov Artem / Shutterstock.com_
Most drivers know that regular oil changes are necessary to maintain the life and performance of their vehicle. For many people, changing the oil and filter every 3,000 miles is the norm, but improvements in lubrication technology have led to oils that can safely be used for longer periods of time. Simply changing your oil on a regular mileage-based schedule will go a long way in insuring that your vehicle runs well for years, but there are easy ways to care for your engine internals.
Engine oil additives can help improve the performance and longevity of your engine in a variety of ways. Most improve the viscosity of the engine oil. Some also provide a coating of sorts to the engine internals and others help break up and flush out sludge. There are even some that serve as additives for other types of automotive fluids. Best of all, you just add them to your engine oil.
All of these additives are helpful in some way, but there are enough to fill an entire aisle at your local auto parts store. That can lead to some confusion, especially among drivers who haven’t shopped for oil additives before.
In this article, we help narrow down those options as we look at the best oil additives on the market.
*Table of contents

1. Editor's Pick: Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer*

If you have ever spent any time in a large auto parts retailer, you have likely seen the Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer display. It is small, but impactful, with two sets of gears under a plastic cover, each attached to a crank handle. One set of gears has only engine oil while the other has engine oil with Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer. When you turn the crank handle for each, you can see how much better the oil with the Lucus additive coats. Also, when you stop cranking, you can see how well the gears remain coated when the oil drains down.
Unlike some of the other products you’ll find further down our list, this Lucas product isn’t about coating the engine in a space age material. Instead, it modifies the engine oil, making it a bit thicker and stickier. This helps to keep metal surfaces within the engine coated without any foreign solids or acids.
I have used Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer in many of my own vehicles and it works wonders. If you have a little valvetrain noise, this oil stabilizer will often help to quiet that issue. If you would like your oil pressure to be a bit higher in an older vehicle, Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer is the answer. Best of all, you will generally see immediate results in the oiling system.

*Pros*/Works quickly to quiet engine issues caused by low oil pressure, helps improve oil pressure on older engines
*Cons*/Has to be added with every oil change, but one bottle lasts over multiple oil changes
CHECK PRICE
READ MOREBest Motor Oils

*Promoted Product: Hot Shot’s Secret FR3 Friction Reducer*

This unique oil treatment from Hot Shot’s Secret utilizes three patented lubricants, including a special nano lubricant, to reduce wear and friction inside your engine — hence the “3” in FR3. Since friction leads to heat and heat leads to wear, proper lubrication is key. The FR3 Friction Reducer relies on its special, one-of-a-kind formula to smooth engine surfaces, forming a lubricating protective film for your engine.
The end result? Higher efficiency and improved performance. Through third-party testing, FR3 Friction Reducer has been shown to increase both horsepower and fuel economy by up to 5%, while also reducing engine wear by nearly half — up to 43%. That means you’re not only getting a better-performing engine, but a longer-lasting one as well. Available in sizes ranging from 8 oz all the way up to 5 gallons, FR3 Friction Reducer works with both conventional and synthetic oil, and can be used in diesel and gas vehicles. The company recommends one treatment of FR3 with every oil change. (Note: FR3 is not recommended for use with other aftermarket oil additives, including the #3 product on our list, Hot Shot’s Secret Stiction Eliminator.)
Reviewers report a smoother idle and quieter ride after using FR3 Friction Reducer along with a noticeable difference in performance, but if for some reason you’re not fully convinced, Hot Shot’s Secret backs their product with a 100% money back guarantee.
_*This is a sponsored placement._

*Pros*/Increases horsepower and fuel economy while significantly reducing engine wear, smooths idle, comes with a money back guarantee
*Cons*/Recommended for use with every oil change, so buy a larger size for multiple treatments
CHECK PRICE ON HOT SHOT'S SECRET

CHECK PRICE ON AMAZON
*2. Marvel Mystery Oil*

The makers of Marvel Mystery Oil call this product “the original oil enhancer and fuel additive,” and that is part of what makes it unique from the other products on this list. You can add Marvel Mystery Oil to almost any fluid in your vehicle. If you add it to the engine oil or some other lubrication circuit, including automatic transmissions or the power steering system, Marvel Mystery Oil works two-fold. It begins by cleaning the oiling system of sludge and other buildup. It then provides a layer of protection against more of the same muck from building up in the engine. This leads to better performance and improved fuel economy through the reduction of sludge and friction.
You can also add Marvel Mystery Oil to your fuel tank, whether you are running gasoline or diesel. In the fuel system, this product cleans out the path traveled by the fuel, including the injectors or carburetor. Once it heads into the combustion chamber, Marvel Mystery Oil cleans excess carbon buildup from the valves and the face of the piston.
In an automatic transmission or power steering system, the Marvel Mystery Oil cleans out all of the lubricated areas, coating components to protect buildup going forward. If your power steering pump or transmission is getting noisy, try Marvel Mystery Oil.
Marvel Mystery Oil works with gasoline, diesel, and biodiesel, along with all forms of oil, but it cannot be used with ethanol blends.

*Pros*/Can be added to oil or fuel, can be used to protect the automatic transmission or power steering system
*Cons*/Not compatible with cars that run on ethanol blends
CHECK PRICE
*3. Hot Shot's Secret Original Stiction Eliminator*

Stiction is the static friction that exists between two engine components. This can include metal-to-metal contact when the engine is not running or the added friction created by carbon buildup inside the engine. This is the force working against you when you start your car on a cold morning, as the engine oil drains down while the engine is off. It also impacts performance and fuel economy while driving, as the friction between engine components reduces power and fuel economy.
Hot Shot’s Secret Original Stiction Eliminator begins by cleaning out any deposits in your vehicle’s engine. As the sludge is flushed out, that component of stiction is removed. Next, the Stiction Eliminator coats the areas within the engine oiling system with a layer of “carbon nano lubricant” that helps to prevent metal-to-metal friction on cold starts, as well as helping to reduce friction during engine operation.
This product is marketed to diesel engine owners, but it also works for gasoline engines. That being said, if it will battle the internal sludge created by a diesel engine, it will help with a standard gasoline engine.

*Pros*/Improved performance and fuel economy, easier start-up, can reduce engine smoke
*Cons*/Can take over 5,000 miles to work
CHECK PRICE
*4. Archoil Oil Additive (AR9100)*

When researching which oil additive is right for your vehicle, you are likely to notice that many additives seem to be developed for diesel engines. Many of the most popular engine oil additives are marketed to diesel engine owners because powerplants like Ford’s Power Stroke, RAM’s Cummins, and Chevy’s Duramax are subject to more internal wear and tear. Diesel engines generate more internal heat due to their high levels of boost and extreme firing loads. However, many oil additives for diesel engines will also work well in your gasoline engines.
One of those that works well for both diesel and gasoline is Archoil’s AR9100 Oil Additive. The company states that its oil additive “forms a solid boundary lubricating film that improves performance and protects engines.” In other words, as it mixes with the engine oil, the additive creates a thin coating everywhere in the oiling system. This coating reduces friction, improving power output and fuel economy.
This product is said to be particularly helpful for Ford and Dodge/RAM diesel engines which suffer from sludge stiction and cold start problems. The AR9100 will clean out the engine gunk and the coating prevents future buildup. In those engines with a hydraulic actuated electronic unit injector system, this product will help clean out those channels as well.
Finally, you can use this oil additive in your transmission, differential, and power steering systems as well.

*Pros*/Improves cold start, idle issues and performance, can be used on other drivetrain components
*Cons*/It costs a little more than competition
CHECK PRICE
*5. Prolong Super Lubricants Engine Treatment (PSL11000)*

Prolong Super Lubricants is one of the biggest names in the world of engine oil additives and the PSL11000 Engine Treatment is one of its most popular products. Like many other options, the Prolong Engine Treatment coats everything in the oiling system with an anti-friction metal treatment, but unlike some competitors, Prolong doesn’t use solid particles. Instead, this product creates a chemical bond with the metal surfaces to reduce friction and heat.
Prolong’s chemical coating doesn’t drain down with the engine oil when the engine is not running. When you start your engine cold without any additives, there are internal components that are experiencing metal-to-metal contact until proper oil pressure is achieved. This is especially true with valvetrain components. The PSL11000 Engine Treatment serves as a layer of lubrication until oil is fully circulating. That helps to reduce engine wear on cold starts, but that isn’t the only advantage of the Prolong oil additive.
The chemical compound of the Prolong PSL11000 Engine Treatment helps to reduce friction while you are driving. The freer-moving rotating assembly and valvetrain components yield better power and fuel economy. Finally, this chemical coating system helps to prevent engine sludge buildup.

*Pros*/One of the best-reviewed oil additives online, coats everything to improve performance and longevity
*Cons*/Contains chlorinated paraffins, which some believe leads to internal engine corrosion over long periods of time
CHECK PRICE
READ MOREBest Oil Filters

*6. REV X High Performance Oil Additive*

REV X High Performance Oil Additive is another product that is popular in the world of high performance diesel pickups, but it will work on your gasoline-powered car, truck, or SUV. In fact, this additive is not only good for engines, but you can also use it in your transmission, transfer case, differential, or hydraulic systems. REV X doesn’t use any solid particles, nor does it use any acids, but it provides a chemical layer of protection on every moving part that reduces friction and heat.
REV X is one of the top choices for diesel truck owners who have problems with their hydraulic injection system by reducing stiction caused by sludge buildup. This improves performance and fuel economy, as well as making cold starts much smoother. If you have a gasoline engine, it doesn’t have some of the same issues as diesel engines, but REV X will also remove any unwanted buildup in a gasoline engine’s oiling system. The product then provides protection from friction wear, even when the engine oil ages and begins to break down.
Finally, REV X helps to extend the life of your engine oil. If you change your oil every 3,000 miles, this product won’t allow you to go more miles, but your oil will be providing better protection when you change it.

*Pros*/Cleans and protects for improved performance and efficiency without solids or acids, can be used on things other than engines
*Cons*/It costs quite a bit more than other oil additives
CHECK PRICE
*7. Liqui Moly Cera Tec Friction Modifier*

Cera Tec Friction Modifier from Liqui Moly is an anti-wear additive that can be used in engine oil as well as some manual transmission fluids. This product uses ceramic compounds to line all of the moving parts in a fine coating that helps to reduce friction, improving performance and fuel economy. As it lines the metal components, it helps to prevent sludge from building up over time while flushing out existing sludge when first added.
The coating in this Liqui Moly oil additive also helps to prevent metal-to-metal contact, so in addition to reducing friction, it reduces wear and tear on the internal components. It also may help reduce engine noise and in the right situations, it can help the engine run more smoothly.
The coating in this product is pressure resistant, so it can be used in high boost applications including diesel engines. It will also stand up to extreme temperatures, both hot and cold.

*Pros*/Reduced engine wear and sounds, helps keep the lubricated surfaces free of sludge, improved power and fuel economy
*Cons*/Causes engine oil to get dirty more quickly as it removes sludge
CHECK PRICE
*8. Restore Engine Restorer & Lubricant*

If you have an engine with high mileage, the odds are good that the vehicle is not as powerful as it was when new. Every time a piston moves up and down in your engine’s block, there are microscopic scores made in the cylinder walls and in the piston rings. Over a hundred thousand miles, those tiny scuffs can add up to be a major problem, reducing compression levels by as much as 25 percent. That loss in compression will lead to a significant dip in performance and an engine rebuild is expensive. Fortunately, Restore Engine Restorer & Lubricant can help to recover some of that lost power.
This recommendation repairs the microscopic grooves in the combustion process, even under extreme pressures. This means that this Engine Restorer & Lubricant product can be used in high boost applications. Once it works its way through the oil system, this product repairs tiny scuffs in all of the moving engine parts. The product also coats everything, so it fixes problems while working to prevent more damage in the future.
In addition to improving performance with refreshed compression levels and reduced friction, Restore Engine Restorer & Lubricant helps to improve fuel economy and lower oil consumption in older models. This will often reduce the amount of smoke coming from the exhaust of older vehicles.

*Pros*/Restores performance in older engines, replacing costly engine build projects
*Cons*/Some customers claim that the product doesn’t work well on engines with variable valve timing
CHECK PRICE
*9. Bar's Leaks Engine Repair*

Many oil additives will help improve performance and fuel economy by cleaning out the oiling system, but the Bar’s Leaks Engine Repair system goes a step further. This product also helps to stop leaks, so if you have an older vehicle that doesn’t run right and leaves puddles of oil everywhere it goes, this is the product for you. In fact, the company guarantees that it will stop certain types of leaks, making it ideal if you are battling a minor oil leak around the pan or valve covers. Bar’s Leaks is the leader in stopping fluid leaks of all sorts, but in this case, it stops oil leaks while improving performance.
The Bar’s Leaks Engine Repair comes in a bottle that is split in two, but both halves use the same spout. You pour the two fluids into the crankcase together. One helps to stop leaks by bringing seals back to life. The second cleans sludge out of the oiling system while providing a protective coating to prevent more sludge from accumulating in the future. As a result of this one-two punch, oil consumption and fuel consumption are reduced, while performance levels are increased. This product will also increase oil pressure in older engines while lowering engine noise.

*Pros*/Cleans and protects the oiling system, improves oil pressure and stops minor oil leaks
*Cons*/Some leaks are too big to be cured by any additive, so it won’t stop every engine oil leak
CHECK PRICE
READ MOREBest Oil Filter Wrenches

*10. Sea Foam Motor Treatment*

Sea Foam is another “wonder additive” in the automotive world, offering a wide range of functions from a single product. If your vehicle is running poorly, whether it is because of moisture in your fuel or gunk in your fuel system, Sea Foam will fix the problem. This product will also help to prevent gasoline from freezing in fuel lines or preventing diesel fuel from gelling in extreme cold. Once it passes through the fuel system, Sea Foam cleans the combustion chamber and the intake valves of carbon buildup while also lubricating the upper portion of the cylinders.
If you have a noise in the valvetrain or some other oiling issue such as a clogged pickup in the pan, Sea Foam can help there as well. By adding the product to your crankcase, it helps to cut through oil sludge, coating the metal components to prevent more accumulation. This leads to increased oil pressure, often helping to get rid of valvetrain sounds caused by insufficient oiling on the top end. As the Sea Foam works its magic, it may make your engine oil a bit dirty, but it is removing the junk that you don’t want in your oiling system.
Sea Foam Motor Treatment can be used in the fuel and lubrication systems for gasoline and diesel engines, including biodiesel and ethanol blends. In 2- and 4-cycle small engines, it can be used in the lubrication system only.

*Pros*/Works as both an engine oil additive and a fuel additive in many different engines
*Cons*/Many consumers receive dented cans when buying online


----------

